# Outrigger question



## bubu1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

Will the 15 x 1 1/8 outriggershold up or will they just break in a couple of years? Will they have alot of bend to them? A friend of mine tried the fiberglass ones a couple of years ago and they bent all the way to the water when a fish hit.Anyone have the taco tele 15 x 1 1/8?If so, are they any good?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have used the exact same poles with Taco sport slam bases for years and have never had any problems. I used to always retract them while running, but a few years back I started leaving them extended and they have always stood up to my beatings! I fished Sat with a friend that has Lees non telescoping poles and he commented how much stiffer my poles were than his? I was surprised. Either way my experience has been very positive with these poles.



MScontender


----------



## bubu1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

You are talking about the 1 1/8 and not the 1 1/2?


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 15 x 1 1/8 and they are fine. If you are going w/ 18' get 1.5 to be safe. Don't get black, might look cool but get hot as hell.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *onoahi (8/30/2009)*I have 15 x 1 1/8 and they are fine. If you are going w/ 18' get 1.5 to be safe. Don't get black, might look cool but get hot as hell.


Love them but we don't run with them up we put them up when we get there.

TIM


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

> he commented how much stiffer my poles were than his?


Always good.

On another note, I've got teh 1.5" X 18' and they hold up fine extended no matter how rough.


----------



## RanRan (Aug 30, 2009)

I extend and collapse mine at the dock. Run with them up at 25-35 mph, and have never had a problem running with them up even when rough. I have the 1.5 inch byt 15ft.

Ran


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

What type of fishing do you plan on doing? the smaller outriggers will be fine for king fishing, dolphin trolling and pulling small lures, but don't expect to put any big rigs on them. I use them on my Mako 20 and they work fine for the above. If I had a 21' with a deeper V, I would definitely have the 1 1/2 outriggers in at least the 16' size. BTW, I did have the Taco's and had one snap while running about 16 knots in 2 - 3' chop and they were right at five years old, always cleaned, stored in the garage and only used maybe a half dozen times a year. Last year I bought the Lee's as replacements and they are fine, but all the 1 1/8" are all pretty thin walled. If you are only going to use them for a couple of times a year, you will probably be ahead in the long run as the Lee's 16' heavy duty poles are pretty pricey.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ I agree -think about what you want to do with them, how often you'll be using them.

We have the1 1/2 HDtelescoping ones, 15' ... they are pretty heavy to lift up and down on the bases on the t-top,but they are very strong. Ours are Tigress.If you're going to be using them regularly, that's what I'd go with (the 1.5s), just my opinion though.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Another issue to look at would be the release clips. When I got my Tacos we went high tech with Roller Trollers and damn near snapped a rigger after a violent strike cause it didn't release. Now I run Klickers and haven't been happier. You gotta see how good they look in the fishin room! :reallycrying Other than that there fine riggers and you should be very happy.


----------

